# kilnhanger stables



## niamh82 (14 October 2013)

Hello,

I am currently trying to buy a new horse and was not intending to buy from a dealer. I phoned about an ad and was told the horse was sold but they had something similar. I have been to see the mare and she is very sweet, more green than I was expecting although not awful and not a problem and I just wondered if anyone else had any experience with kilnhanger stables and the horses they sell?   all feedback would be very gratefully received


----------



## Ella19 (15 October 2013)

I've never bought a horse from them but Lynn brings some of hers to riding club, as you say they seem genuine but green horses. The yard has a good reputation as a livery yard in the area and not heard anything negative so my guess would be you're safe. Good luck with the mare


----------



## pearcider (15 October 2013)

I teach a lot of horses sold by Lynn and have recently viewed a horse for a client (that we brought). Lynn is very honest and every horse Ive seen has been great. I would (and do) recommend her to anyone looking. Good luck!


----------



## niamh82 (15 October 2013)

Thank you both for taking the time to reply and great to hear positive news  . 
Any other opinions still gratefully received


----------

